# Please post pen pics in the Show Off Your Pens forum



## MesquiteMan

Folks,

If all you are doing is showing pen pics, please post them in the Show Off Your Pens forum rather than here.  This forum is specifically for DISCUSSION of advanced pen making.  It is fine to post pen pics as examples, etc, but please keep the primarily pen pics in the other forum.  There are many folks who do not visit this forum and they may get inspired to start going kitless if you post over there!

Thank you!

Curtis O. Seebeck
IAP Head Moderator


----------

